# Can someone educate me on why G-Shock's are popular



## js09 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm new to the watch world, having only kenneth cole and timex watches (but looking to get a bulova).

What is the deal with G-Shock's? No offense to anyone here, but someone please fill me in?


----------



## js09 (Feb 7, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Shock

I get it. but I still don't fully understand.


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

js09 said:


> I'm new to the watch world, having only kenneth cole and timex watches (but looking to get a bulova).
> 
> What is the deal with G-Shock's? No offense to anyone here, but someone please fill me in?


Just buy one and you'll see! But it won't end at just one!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

I own 15 and didn´t get it either... lol


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Repeat this drop test with kenneth cole and timex and you will know why.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-giez-test-drop-608749.html


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

tons of customization options, tons of different model in tons of different colors, add all that up and you can basically think up the G you want and make it. not to mention, any genuine G-shock is 200m (660ft) water resistant, can be frozen or boiled with no damage, dropped off a building, ran over, etc and will last you 10-15 years or more. well worth the price to me.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

You get one. And then there's that other one you liked when you were choosing between that and the first one. And then it snowballs from there. Speaking for myself… I like the design of (some of) them and the fact that I don't have to baby them. They're cheap and because of that, you can just buy a few (or a few x 10) and choose whatever you want that day. Sometimes it's one of my GW3000s which are my favourite design, sometimes I go for something loud and colourful and sometimes I just go for something rough and tough like my G9300GY. I have a couple of Tags, a Raymond Weil and a Breitling but mostly wear my G-Shocks. I have nine of them as of this morning's Todd Jordan model purchase.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I did start collecting with divers and pilot's watches - then came a phase of vintage wristalarms - then the Casio-obsession started. To me a big part of the fascination are the different features/modules - it's such a big variety and much more fascinating than the 1000th mechanical with a standard ETA-movement. Look into a watch catalogue with mechanical watches and you'll find 90% are driven by either an ETA-2824, 2892 or 7750 with an occasional "Unitas" in between. Gets kind of boring after a while and I can't afford the highend stuff like PP, VC, JLC, UN etc. with really unique movements. So to me the Casios are like the poor man's "Grand Complication" - considering the fact that all those features found on them can sometimes also be realised with mechanical watches but at a much higher price. The low price also makes Casios highly addicitve - you can buy one each month without having to fear financial ruin. A big factor is also this forum - since so many people can afford Gs and Casios - many people here come together to share the common interest which makes it even more fun. The toughness of the G is only a small factor btw - I baby all my watches - even the Gs.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

G-Shocks were and indeed still are used by people who want a watch that does a good practical job, however they are also considered quite cool and fashionable by a few celebrities and what-have-you, making G-Shock watches straddle the twin-worlds of sense and nonsense, thereby capturing a very large market.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a 5200 when in 1994, and wore that watch till 2009 when I sold it, then I went watchless for a while, and thought I didn't need a watch. Then I bought a 7900 and figured it was all I needed, then I noticed something I didn't like about the 7900, and bought another G that made up for it, the result was my GW-810D, then I realized I didn't have a basic G, then I bought a 5600E and a 9052, then I realized I didn't have an analog G, so I bought a G-100, then I realized I didn't have a limited edition G, so I bought an Alife G5500, and then I realized I didn't have a Masters of G, so I bought a vintage Riseman, and today I realized I don't have an Aviation G, so I'm looking into a GW3000B. There're too many Gs to be satisfied with only one have only one. Casio knows what they're doing...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I just wanted a watch that was water resistant for my job, which also had a recessed crystal, to reduce the chance of scratches. Now I have 572... Still can't answer your question.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## js09 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Points taken! Thanks everyone.

I may have to give one a go, as long as I can find a style I like (which according to everyone here, I can)


----------



## palafox (Oct 2, 2011)

G-Shocks are cool, but to be honest for the price I (and most of us) paid, your Timex can do just as good a job or more at half the price. Another way to look at it, Timex are Toyotas, reliable and dependable. G-Shocks are Lexus, fancy and cooler, both are still cars to get to point A to B.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

A lot of technology, very little money and you can beat the hell out of them.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Sjors said:


> I just wanted a watch that was water resistant for my job, which also had a recessed crystal, to reduce the chance of scratches. Now I have 572... Still can't answer your question.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Holy smokes Sjors! You'd think after 572 you'd have some kind of idea.

If I had a dollar for every G you owned&#8230;

I'd probably go buy a few more.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Most are cheap, urrrr inexpensive, they are fun, and very functional. Except for my Frog o|


----------



## Andrew McGregor (Dec 27, 2011)

There's the 'so ugly it's cute' factor, and the indestructibility. And the sometimes pretty unique features (not always in a good way, but hey...)


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought my first one for a week-long snow mobile/camping trip about 5 years ago. I didn't want to wear one of my pricey, Swiss-made, autos, so I did some research and decided on a DW6900-1V. Of course, they're very affordable (I think I paid under $50 for the 1V), but during that trip, I also learned that G's are light, comfortable, reliable (almost indestructible), and functional. When I returned from the trip, I was so impressed that I bought about 10 more G's (mostly 6900's), and then they became a style thing as well.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

"Because collecting G-Shocks is a lot of cheaper than collecting Rolex", don't ask me how I know ... LOL 

For me, because its relatively inexpensive, well built, tons of different style + features, tough, ... and cause I like them


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

*BECAUSE THEY ARE JUST COOL PLAIN AND SIMPLE BRUV INNIT D!!!!*


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Nov 8, 2010)

For me it is more about the fashion. Men have very few options when it comes to accessorizing. We have shoes, belts, eyewear, watches, ties, clothes, and maybe rings/necklaces/earrings. I buy Gs' to match my outfit, just like how you would wear different shoes/sneakers (and/or colors) to match the outfit. It also helps that watches are practical. Yes there is that whole cellphone and watch debate. But sometimes you just want to keep that cell phone out of your hands.

Then you get into the limited and collaborations. This is when the addictiveness kicks in. You want that coveted collaboration because it is such a "cool and unique design."


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

The different variant gets me. Its like an inner voice. (I love when I sound deep....LOL)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

...Because it's a G Shock. What else needs to be said?

@Norie, if I had a dollar for every G Sjors has, I'd wish he'd hurry up and buy about 400 more so I could by a MIBR Frog!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> ...Because it's a G Shock. What else needs to be said?
> 
> @Norie, if I had a dollar for every G Sjors has, I'd wish he'd hurry up and buy about 400 more so I could by a MIBR Frog!
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


Yeah, but we both know that you don´t need to buy a MIBR frog anymore. ;-)


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

For me, it's about function, affordability, function, style, and function. 

I've got a smallish collection of watches, and only 3 G's so far, but most of the watches I've bought over the past 25 years have been the sort I strapped on my wrist and took off when the battery needed to be replaced. (Yes, I've got a pretty much permanent tan line on my wrist!) First I wanted water resistance, then I wanted water resistance that I could read in the dark. First a Casio non-G, and then a Timex, another Casio, another Timex, my first "real" watch, made in Switzerland with tritium markers. Then there was my first G, a second and a third tritium -- and now after 10 years the little vials have started to fade and a couple are getting hard to read. 

Meanwhile, my DW-5600-E has done it all through a couple of battery changes and a gasket replacement, for a fraction of the cost. I'd had other Casio digitals that held up against anything I could throw at them, but my first G has been through all kinds of abuse and still looks pretty good. 

A few months ago, I found myself wanting something similar but a little more..."refined." I hadn't looked at G's since I got the 5600 in 2000 and holy crap, there's a ton of models! But I wanted something solar, and something atomic, and something that would be easy to read when I don't have my new bifocals, and wound up with an MTG-900, which I love. Then I wanted to replace the metal band, and stumbled across this forum and wow!

Now I've got my third G in the mail, and I'm trying not to buy anything else just now, since I'll have the basic bases covered (I think.) Basic and square, round and metal, and a metal analog/digital. 

Except...wow. So many cool features, and so many models, and oh, look, a negative display! That's cool! Now you guys have me seriously contemplating modding my 5600 'cause, well, y'know. It's 12 years old...and it should be a relatively easy mod (?) and if I screw it up, I can justify a new atomic solar 5600, right? Right??? Ummm...yeah. The G bug has bitten me too.  And there's another solar atomic that's not quite so dressy that's caught my eye....


----------



## mustang209 (Dec 31, 2011)

They're popular because they're nearly unbreakable and relatively cheap. I mean what can you buy for $100 and then throw it to the bottom of a pool... and then some.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

to expand on what mustang said ^ above, what else can you buy for 100 bucks and then throw off a building? freeze it in a block of ice? run over with your car? lasts 20 years? drop it in used motor oil? take mortar shrapnel? well (i am not even kidding), ALL of that has happened to g-shocks in this very forum. 

plus: soldiers, doctors, athletes, actors, outdoorsmen, kids, geezers, lawyers, journalists, musicians, teachers, coaches, comedians, DJ's, bikers, EVERYbody wears them. it's not like there's a type of person that wears a G, it's like there's a type of G that each person wears.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Not only they are indestructible, G-Shock offers some cool features that other brands lack, i.e. SIG, CDT, dual time. It also pack with decent technology likes solar/atomic. And now they are going bluetooth.

Seriously, I started the G maniac with GW6900 when I have my new baby girl years ago. Because of its round edge, I didn't have to worry scratching her skin when holding her. I also swim with it in a pool which is perfect to keep track of time. With other watches, I have to take it out from my wrist before doing the same thing.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

People here have already done a great job of explaining the many virtues of G's. I can only think of one thing to add: The People.

Most of watch-wearing humanity buys what they like and goes on with the rest of their lives. That includes, I'm sure, most people who buy and wear G's. But if you join the ranks of "watch enthusiasts" (sometimes referred to in these parts as "Watch Idiot Savants" or WIS's), you won't find a better group of fans/collectors than G-Shock fans. As seen on this very forum, this is an open, friendly, welcoming, sharing, decidedly un-snobby, group of people of all ages and from all parts of the globe. Because G's are relatively inexpensive, I imagine we represent a far greater range of professions, lifestyles and incomes than most groups of watch enthusiasts. 

Many, many people here -- including me -- are fans/collectors of other watches too, including Swiss mechanicals, etc. But with no disrespect to fans of other watches or members of other forums right here on WUS, there is something about G-Shocks that draws a great group of people.


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know. Last year I sold most of my G-Shocks, a few of them stayed. My first acquisition of this year was... a G-Shock. I really like my other watches, my Seiko automatics get a lot of wrist time, but I also wear my G-Shocks a lot. In fact, on multiweek camping trips or travelling, I wear a G-Shock.


----------



## GeorgiaBill (Nov 6, 2011)

Dear JS09,

I only own 1, a G-5600 and it is the perfect time piece IMHO. What's not to love, sync's to atomic clock so always perfect time. Solar powered with 6 month reserve, even in a dark draw or closet so never runs out of power (except for lithium rechargeable battery). Water resistant to 200m so never needs to be taken off your wrist. You get the point. Just buy one, you will love it.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm gonna throw another reason out there. I was lurking around the Tag forum and was looking at a thread about spotting fakes. At least with G-Shocks it's pretty easy to spot a fake and steer clear. I feel for those paying good money for a Tag or any other expensive watch and posting it up on the forum only to be told they bought a fake. That smarts.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Norrie said:


> I'm gonna throw another reason out there. I was lurking around the Tag forum and was looking at a thread about spotting fakes. At least with G-Shocks it's pretty easy to spot a fake and steer clear. I feel for those paying good money for a Tag or any other expensive watch and posting it up on the forum only to be told they bought a fake. That smarts.


Confident in saying that is not a reason at all swaying folks to buy a G.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Well said, Kronos! Well said, indeed.



Kronos said:


> People here have already done a great job of explaining the many virtues of G's. I can only think of one thing to add: The People.
> 
> Most of watch-wearing humanity buys what they like and goes on with the rest of their lives. That includes, I'm sure, most people who buy and wear G's. But if you join the ranks of "watch enthusiasts" (sometimes referred to in these parts as "Watch Idiot Savants" or WIS's), you won't find a better group of fans/collectors than G-Shock fans. As seen on this very forum, this is an open, friendly, welcoming, sharing, decidedly un-snobby, group of people of all ages and from all parts of the globe. Because G's are relatively inexpensive, I imagine we represent a far greater range of professions, lifestyles and incomes than most groups of watch enthusiasts.
> 
> Many, many people here -- including me -- are fans/collectors of other watches too, including Swiss mechanicals, etc. But with no disrespect to fans of other watches or members of other forums right here on WUS, there is something about G-Shocks that draws a great group of people.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Already plenty of good reasons why have been given. I'll toss in a few more.

For the most part, cheap digital watches are boring. Outside of Casio watches, moderately expensive ones tend to be as well. No other company has made such a fascinating diversity of LCD watches in various combinations of appearance and functionality like Casio.

I used to complain about the enormous diversity in G-Shock choices. "It's too confusing," I declared. "Why do we need so many friggin' colors," I complained. But you know, it's better to have many choices than just a bare few. Yeah, Casio does milk a lot of sales by introducing subtle versions and variations of watches having the exact same functionality, just presented a little differently. But, if they make good money at doing it so be it.

Not only do I enjoy the present diversity of Casio G-Shocks, but I admire the curious history of their 25+ years in digital watch making. Every once in a while, somebody posts about a vintage Casio that I've never seen before. Sometimes it's awe inspiring, sometimes humdrum, and once in a while so damned peculiar. Casio had a lot of fun experimenting over the years and produced some really strange looking models.

Anyway... you can't get bored in the G-Shock community. There's just so much to see, learn about, and own. Not only that but you can get into modifications. I really like how I can take a watch and easily introduce some minor cosmetic changes by swapping a few parts. Not very many other watch brands can boast this.

There are some people who arrive in this forum, look around, and leave without ever returning. But, a good many stick around. The statistics on WUS speak best about it. And there's a good reason why. ;-)


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

xevious said:


> Anyway... you can't get bored in the G-Shock community. There's just so much to see, learn about, and own. Not only that but you can get into modifications. I really like how I can take a watch and easily introduce some minor cosmetic changes by swapping a few parts. Not very many other watch brands can boast this.
> 
> There are some people who arrive in this forum, look around, and leave without ever returning. But, a good many stick around. The statistics on WUS speak best about it. And there's a good reason why. ;-)


The community is certainly a big factor. It wasn't my primary driver, but it did trigger my curiosity much in the same way the OP started this thread.

I noticed that there was only one brand model-line that had it's own sub-forum: Casio G-Shock. All other sub-forums are by brand, i.e. Breitling, Omega, Hamilton, etc. But here...it's not just Casio, but specific to G-Shock models. I thought, "wow...the model line gets their own sub-forum?" It's akin to having a Rolex Submariner sub-forum...only they don't and G-Shock does. Despite it's narrowly focused category, the G-Shock forum activity and volume was amazing.

This triggered my curiosity and I looked into the sub-forum and discovered a world of friendly fanatics. This nudged me to look into G-Shocks. When I discovered the analog style GA series, I was hooked. Previously, my myopic view of G-Shocks were the cheap, plasticky, square/rectangle digital models and the colorful cartoon fashion pieces and not much else. The forum opened my eyes to the wide world of G-shock models. So, I count myself as a visitor converted into a fan because of arriving at this forum (as the above quote states).

As with many others here, I felt that the price-value ratio was very compelling for what you got...accurate, reliable, tough and customizable to suit personal preferences/tastes. More specifically, the watch casebody/chassis, straps, bezels and modules can be interchanged (within the bounds of the series) to open up endless mix-n-match options. It makes it a truly 'fun' brand to own...and that's something premium brands can't offer. Other than the ever-popular Seiko 7SXX platform, I can't think of any other brand that provides the aforementioned product attributes and this ideal 'fun' platform for customization/mods.

Dan


----------



## Gawd (Feb 28, 2012)

Andrew McGregor said:


> There's the 'so ugly it's cute' factor, and the indestructibility. And the sometimes pretty unique features (not always in a good way, but hey...)





RandM said:


> A lot of technology, very little money and you can beat the hell out of them.


Pretty much sums up my reasons.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

For me it was always about the toughness of the watch, that only G-Shocks and cockroaches would survive a nuclear holocaust. And of course, being affordable and easy to find makes things even better. As much as I like automatics and other brands, being practical, you really don't need anything else more then a G as your everyday watch.


----------



## George01161 (Sep 1, 2008)

JS09,
For what it's worth I don't get it either.

I decided to give a Casio G-Shock a try and see what it was like (in no small part to browsing the G-Shock forum!).

So it was GLX5600 (3151 module) that was chosen, in no small part due to its reasonable size.
I liked the form factor, wearing comfort and ruggedness but can't understand why the watch has such a poor viewing angle.

In addition the module is not intuitive to operate. An old Timex I have, upon using any function, the next press of the mode button will
return you immediately to the time screen. The Casio however you have to cycle through all the modes regardless. The Timex night mode feature is superior, allowing any button to activate the backlight. 

So while I do think the Casio is a nicely made, reliable watch with a decent set of features, I think you can get a Timex with a decent set of features plus some great features for a decent price.

regards,
George


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

George01161 said:


> In addition the module is not intuitive to operate. An old Timex I have, upon using any function, the next press of the mode button will
> return you immediately to the time screen. The Casio however you have to cycle through all the modes regardless.


Older G-Shock models can do that. For example GW200 (module 2422) or DW5600 (module 1545). I don't know why the recent models don't do that anymore.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

GShockMe said:


> I don't know why the recent models don't do that anymore.


Good question. Sometimes I don't get Casio; for all their technological prowess they seem to take a step backwards once in a while :roll:.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

The SOLE reason I wear/buy Gs is because my cousin in the Army does and told me years ago that they are the best bang for the buck in terms of toughness and usability. I wore one for the first time in 06 to go camping for a week and didn't take it off though at that time, I felt kind of strange wearing such a "big" watch. I sold that one and then in late 2006 or 2007 (found a receipt...lol) bought a G2300 and wore the holy heck out of it. Then later that year I know I also got an MTG and that's when my cousin told me he has the exact same watch he wore in Iraq. I asked why and that's when he told me how tough it was. So I've been hooked ever since. We grew up together in our local scout troop and even though we're the same age, I look up to his accomplishments in the military and will definitely take his advice on "tough" if the military likes it. Subsequently, there's a picture thread on here that shows A TON of military wearing gshocks throughout the world. Hard to beat that sort of advertisement...and they're not even advertising. I only like black gshocks anyway...lol.


----------



## RBNY (Jan 28, 2012)

For me, Casio G Shocks are functional, extremely durable; have many styles that can meet what you want in a watch and affordable.

If I had to have only one Rolex, it would be my GMTIIC. If I had to have only one watch it would be a Casio G Shock.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

I know his is old thread but just wanted to add my 2¢. I go through watch phases: mechanical watches some days then there are days that call for a gshock. I have two at the moment DW5600e and GW5600j, Im sure there will be more!


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't get it either at first. My gym watch was a Nike first, then back to an Ironman (I've had a number of them). It was time for a replacement, so I figured what the hell, Gs have such a great following, I'll try them out. I got a GW6900 from a Hong Kong EBay seller for $70 with free shipping.

I have to say, I love it. All of the functions of the Ironman. And, atomic, solar. It's got great looks and is really comfortable. So much so that when I left on vacation (in sunny Florida right now) the G is what came with me.

View attachment 1004174


----------



## Ash Li (Sep 9, 2009)

A couple of posts here have said a Timex can do pretty much same job as a G. Come on guys, that is a ridiculous statement! 

How many Timex watches could survive a tour of Afghanistan, be boiled, frozen, run over etc.?! Not many I'd guess. 

My G-Shocks have all been extensively tortured (except my G7800 which is very new and bought primarily to wear with a shirt and jacket).

I would bet my house that no Timex could survive even half of what a G can, and that for me is the primary reason for loving G-Shocks - they walk the walk.


----------



## safetyobc (Nov 23, 2011)

I was in the same boat as you. I didn't "get" them as I started with a Citizen Calibre 8700. Then picked up a couple "fashion" type watches. Then bought an Orient Ray. Next a Seiko. The more I looked at the G-Shock line the more I wanted one. At first I couldn't bring myself to spending over $100 for a digital watch. But I finally purchased one used on these forums. The GW7900B-1. What an awesome watch. High quality. Just all around cool looking. Now I am looking to buy a Riseman and a GD-350. I've had the GW7900B-1 less than a week. I am very impressed by it. I want more


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Jme. said:


> I didn't get it either at first. My gym watch was a Nike first, then back to an Ironman (I've had a number of them). It was time for a replacement, so I figured what the hell, Gs have such a great following, I'll try them out.


This sums up my experience how the G Shock changed my perspective on digital watches. I'm tried of changing batteries or replacement watches when my old non G dies every two years. So I tried GW6900 and that's it. There is NO MORE REPLACEMENT. No more service to be worried.

But the side effect is far more severe financially, because I'm now addicted to G's.


----------

